# Looking for Furry Cons in the KY and TN area of the USA



## Ninaiso (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if I should post this, but I'm at a loss here.
I've searched through the list and so far all I've found was the Mephit Furmeet in Tennessee. But wasn't that moved somewhere else this year?

So can anyone link me or tell me about any around the Kentucky and Tennessee area in the USA?
I MIGHT consider going to any in Indiana (already know of the indy furcon, list any others please), Illinois, Missouri, and Mississippi.

Help, and thank you.


----------



## FancyMissLady (Feb 26, 2011)

There's Morphicon in Columbus, OH. (About 4 hours from Louisville, KY) 
Midwest Fur Fest is in Illinois, close to Chicago.


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 27, 2011)

FancyMissLady said:


> There's Morphicon in Columbus, OH. (About 4 hours from Louisville, KY)
> Midwest Fur Fest is in Illinois, close to Chicago.


 Oh I didn't know about those!
Thank you~


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 1, 2011)

Mephit has moved, yes, but only about twenty minutes from its original location to Olive Branch, Mississippi. I highly suggest going there. It was my first con and is an absolutely fantastic experience. So much so that my roommate and I took a 40-hour road trip from Oregon just to be there last year. XD

Their Website


----------



## Ninaiso (Mar 1, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Mephit has moved, yes, but only about twenty minutes from its original location to Olive Branch, Mississippi. I highly suggest going there. It was my first con and is an absolutely fantastic experience. So much so that my roommate and I took a 40-hour road trip from Oregon just to be there last year. XD
> 
> Their Website


 Thanks for that. If my fiances hold up, I think I can go~


----------



## TealWings (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, all I know about is Morphicon, and I've been searching for a while now. D:

ALSO HELLO FELLOW KENTUCKIAN.


----------

